# Manual mode on automatic box



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

You can switch back and forth as you're driving. There's no need to stop to do it.

If you switch from auto to manual, the driver display will show you which gear you're currently in. You can then down/up-shift; the car will not upshift automatically, although it will downshift automatically if you slow down to stop the engine from stalling. When you switch back to automatic, you will continue in whatever gear you were last in.


----------



## _simon_ (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you, explains it perfectly


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

Perlionex..post pics of your car


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Haha... I will do so, one day when I get off my butt... I always feel like I should hold off a bit longer 'cuz I'm still adding things here and there. :blush:


----------



## got_boost (Sep 29, 2011)

perlionex said:


> Haha... I will do so, one day when I get off my butt... I always feel like I should hold off a bit longer 'cuz I'm still adding things here and there. :blush:


 LOL! I didn't see you have some posted in your garage thing. VERY SEXY! I thought you had a american Cruze...I was wondering how you have so much done lol. Sorry to thread jack OP!


----------

